# Concrete lathe



## Jwest7788 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## PeterT (Apr 20, 2016)

The 'pour' looks a bit rough around the edges, but yes I have heard of people framing up CNC tables & other machines & then casting/filling with inert concrete like materials. Sometimes just in key areas like the frame or legs, sometimes integrated & encapsulating the components. Its relatively cheap & adds rigidity & vibration dampening. From what I've read, I think epoxy/aggregate mixtures are favored & offers more advantages. It has less potential shrinkage over cement cure, better boding to dis-similar materials, you can stage the pour & you can mess with the mixture recipe with a bit more latitude. I've done some RC molds using this technique where stability & dimensional accuracy is important. Having said that, there are new mixtures of cement being used for decorative counters etc. where they modify the additives to try & balance out shrinkage (like tooling plasters).


----------



## Jimbojones (Apr 20, 2016)

....looks like another quality product from Redneck Engineering.











Jwest7788 said:


> Have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## PeterT (Apr 21, 2016)

Epoxy granite - polymer concrete (other descriptions) embedded CNC/machines. Lots of examples on this forum.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/epoxy...machine-bases-polymer-concrete-frame-122.html

Dan Gelbart built up precision bed lathe / spindle grinder made from granite (1 micron accuracy). Air bearings & other cool jewelry.


----------



## Jimbojones (Apr 21, 2016)

re: original photo.

Unprotected lead screw on cross slide, tubular ways w/angle iron guides and more holes in that pour than swiss cheese...

Dan G's layout is pure sweetness...can tell just by looking that it's a quality rig.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jimbojones said:


> re: original photo.
> 
> Unprotected lead screw on cross slide, tubular ways w/angle iron guides and more holes in that pour than swiss cheese...
> 
> Dan G's layout is pure sweetness...can tell just by looking that it's a quality rig.


I agree completely. I had never seen anyone actually make a metal lathe from concrete, or other novel materials like epoxy+aggregate, need to do some more reading I suppose!

Man, Dan G's lathe is a thing of beauty, no doubt about that.


----------

